# What is this fish?



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey all, I was looking up American Flag Fish on google, and I came across this fish. I know it's saltwater, because on one of the pictures it was with a SquirrelFish. And Live Rock was with it in another one. If anyone knows its name or it's care, can you share? I'm on vacation right now, so I can only provide a link. When I get back on Sunday night, I could provide an actual picture. Thanks!

http://www.google.com/search?q=american+flag+fish&tbm=isch&pbx=1&aq=&oq=&aqi=&fkt=&fsdt=&cqt=&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&site=images&gl=us&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=5b93e149&biw=320&bih=416&sei=x5NRT-DXG-bb0QGigL38DQ#i=34


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Your link doesnt work, goes to Google homepage...


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

jordanella-floridae - species of Killifish.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It can live in slightly brackish water so could well have been in with live rock.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Link on its care for you.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

No, it isn't Jordenalla floridae, this fish isn't called that. Just came up with that search. I'm quite positive it's saltwater. Try copy and pasting this, it worked for me.

http://www.google.com/search?q=american+flag+fish&tbm=isch&pbx=1&aq=&oq=&aqi=&fkt=&fsdt=&cqt=&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&site=images&gl=us&source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=5460a1c8&biw=320&bih=416&sei=n55RT66nIIXk0QHloYXnDQ#i=4


Edit: Forgot to mention, this fish looks completely different from Jordanella Floridae.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Red Flag Grouper?

Those are the only ones I can think of that vaguely resemble the American Flag, this is from months of searching for fish for potential stock lists.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm, that isn't it......it's about the size of a Squirrlefish, if that helps. Thats really all I got from the picture. The most common squirrelfish, forgot its name. The light red one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont really know to be honest.

Am very curious as well now, will have to wait for the pictures


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

link is not working for me either

are you talking about the spotted drum fish


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats what it is! A Spotted Drum Fish! Anyone know it's aquarium care?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Lots of info on Yahoo search...even recipes.


----------

